# Today im rediscovering Machaut & especialy Landini, Baude Corbier



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Yes to make a long story short, i discovered the music of Machaut Trought mess de notre dames , than chanson genra, and Landini whit Da Bologna were very interresting, especialy Landini is the italian Machaut ,What about Baude Corbier well it's featured on my last LP purchased: Ballades ,Rondeaux & Vilerais very nneato stuff, B side is about Baude Corbier we get like 5 track of decent rendition of his work by the awesome Ricercare ensemble of zurich very well done.

Baude Corbier is special since in a period of transition from ars nova to ars subtilior, anyway

:tiphat:


----------

